# Como identificar celdas defectuosas en bateria de notebook??



## diegoja (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo cierto problema con el pack de bateria de mi notebook, ya que esta no carga, queria saber como poder identificar que celda esta defectuosa y asi poder eliminarla o cambiarla.
El pack consta de 3x3, 3 celdas en paralelo y a su vez 3 en serie, por lo que medí la tension en la celda es de 3.8V.

Espero que me puedan ayudar. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

No hay de otra te toca abrir los paralelos para meidrlas, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 19, 2010)

ni lo intententes... una conexion defectuosa y el cargador inteligente de la laptop puede causar un problema sobrecalentando la bateria y haciendo que se queme o explote.... 

Mejor compra una nueva del fabricante...


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> ni lo intententes... una conexion defectuosa y el cargador inteligente de la laptop puede causar un problema sobrecalentando la bateria y haciendo que se queme o explote....
> 
> Mejor compra una nueva del fabricante...


En eso tenes razon, ahora estan algunas no todas baratas, pero la pregunta en cuestion hace referencia a como probar y no asi es o no adecuado reparar, chauuuuuuu


----------



## diegoja (Dic 19, 2010)

Navegando encontre la hoja de datos de las celdas, dice como voltage nominal 3.7V y lo que he medido en cada celda es 3.8V, eso es lo que mido en las 9 celdasdel pack, creo yo (no se si estoy en lo correcto, no estoy muy informado del tema baterias) que se encuentran en buen estado. Puede ser?¿?¿ 
Con respecto a comprar el pack por uno nuevo, es buena idea si la notebook no fuese tan vieja y de marca un poco "rara", ya que se trata de una siemens-nixdorlf con, facil, 10 años de antiguedad.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Cual es entonces el problema, se descargan rapido?


----------



## diegoja (Dic 19, 2010)

El problema, que tengo, es que por mas que la deje cargando todo el dia, el indicador marca unos 75% aprox, y luego no demora ni 5 min la carga.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Ah ya si eso sucede porque ya no retienen carga, lo mejor es cambiarlas, nada que hacer ademas ya son viejitas , chauuuuuuuu


----------



## diegoja (Dic 19, 2010)

Una lastima, tenia esperanza de poder hacer algo, asi no dependia tanto del cable de red electrica para utilizar la notebook.  jeje


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

De todas maneras busca por la referencia del pack de baterias, de pronto encontras unas baratas, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## thenot (Dic 20, 2010)

en tiendas china encuentras las pilas de 3,7, precio ni idea (o mas bien no me acuerdo), pero se que las venden, yo iba a cambiarlas pero preferí comprar una batería nueva y no tener dolores de cabeza después.

Saludos!


----------



## diegoja (Dic 21, 2010)

Otra consulta.... en el la hoja de datos de las celdas, indica como metodo de carga: voltage constante - corriente constante, esto se refiere a un metodo u otro o a ambos?? 
Adjunto la hoja de datos por si la quieren ver.
Queria probar de cargar celda por celda, para descartar sino es problema del circuito de carga de la propia bateria.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 21, 2010)

Abri el pack y proba de a una. Tenes tambien un indicio para aquellas que calienten excesivamente. La que carga rapido, se descarga de la misma manera. O sea no toma carga. En una bateria de celdas, lo que suele ocurrir que si una o mas celdas se ponen en corto, toda la corriente va a las restantes.. cocinandolas de a poco. te recomiendo cambiar todas las celdas..


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 23, 2010)

No hace falta identificar las defectuosas, ya que debes cambiarlas a todas.

Si es para vos, las características de las celdas nuevas deben ser muy similares, esto es: Si lleva 6 celdas, compra 8, cargalas a todas, dejalas reposar 2 hs, elige las 6 cuya tensión sea similar y las 2 que se alejan mucho en mas o en menos te sirve para alguna linterna.

Si quieres que el cliente venga con el mismo problema antes de los 2 años, pues lo mismo, elije 6 al azar o compra solo 6.


----------

